# Let's go to work...



## HIIT (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm ready to start a journal and track everything from my diet to all my HIIT routines along with strength training.  Looking for new and improved exercises based on Best Practice.  Let's go to work!


----------



## brazey (Jul 14, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## 1HungLo (Jul 14, 2014)

welcome


----------



## Bama78 (Jul 14, 2014)

Welcome HIIT!


----------



## bar_belle (Jul 14, 2014)

Welcome to the community. Great enthusiasm!


----------



## exerciseordie (Jul 14, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Riles (Jul 15, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Gracieboy (Jul 15, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Mansir39 (Jul 16, 2014)

Welcome to the community


----------



## heavylifting1 (Jul 16, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jul 16, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## h-as.pharma (Jul 20, 2014)

Welcome brother.


----------



## ukanabolic.com (Jul 20, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## evolutionpep (Aug 7, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## HIIT (Aug 16, 2014)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Swolen22 (Aug 17, 2014)

Welcome!


----------

